

Personify.js – JS Library That Integrates IBM Watson and the Twitter API - KhalilK
http://personifyjs.github.io/#

======
fr33th1nk
Hi, I'm one of the creators of the library and app. Apologies for the site
issues. The sample app was created in a couple of days and we weren't
anticipating as much activity as we've received over the last couple of days,
so it was a bit overloaded. We don't seem to be having any issues anymore.
Cheers!

-Phil Elauria

------
jawns
The demo link
([http://personify.mybluemix.net](http://personify.mybluemix.net), buried at
the bottom of the page) isn't working for me:

404 Not Found: Requested route ('personify.mybluemix.net') does not exist.

~~~
KhalilK
[https://github.com/philelauria/PersonifyApp](https://github.com/philelauria/PersonifyApp)

